# Exactly 1 month since RAI



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi all,

Had my 4 weeks labs done yesterday. Haven't seen the numbers yet but nurse said I was slightly hypo and started me on 50 mcg synthroid. I am curious to see the numbers because I think the methimazole had put me sightly hypo even before I had the RAI. For those already on synthroid is 50 mcg a large or small dosage.

Thanks

And I really had no bad side effects. Just a tender throat and hoarseness in the beginning. Feeling kind of like my old self.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chloe27 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had my 4 weeks labs done yesterday. Haven't seen the numbers yet but nurse said I was slightly hypo and started me on 50 mcg synthroid. I am curious to see the numbers because I think the methimazole had put me sightly hypo even before I had the RAI. For those already on synthroid is 50 mcg a large or small dosage.
> 
> ...


This is the best ever news, Chloe!! I am so so happy to hear this!


----------



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

If anyone is interested I posted my labs on the labs discussion board.


----------

